# Léopard, Airport Express et Imprimante USB



## unfolding (9 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour

Je suis passé à Léopard 10.5 et j'ai acheté une Airport Express pour pouvoir brancher en USB mon impirmante EPSON Photo Stylus 2100 (qui est reconnu est installé par le système quand elle est branchée directement au Mac).

La borne est bien configuré (je pense) puisqu'avec iTunes elle marche nikel.
Je veux donc ajouter une nouvelle imprimante. Celle-ci est detecté par Bonjour, qui choisit les bons pilotes. Tout est bon sauf qu'au moment de cliquer sur "Ajouter" La roue multicolor arrive et je ne peux plus fermer la fenetre qui d'ajout d'imprimante.

Avez-vous le même problème? ou quelque chose de similaire?


----------



## jmg (7 Janvier 2008)

OUI j'ai le même problème.... as tu solutionné le tien...?


----------



## modjo6 (15 Février 2008)

j'ai moi aussi le même problème que vous.
J'ai essayé avec une borne expresse et une borne extrême et impossible de sortir ne impression.
j'ai une imprimante Epson DX4450 je fais le test ce soir avec une autre imprimante (HP) pour voir si je rencontre le même problème.


----------



## patple (15 Février 2008)

modjo6 a dit:


> j'ai moi aussi le même problème que vous.
> J'ai essayé avec une borne expresse et une borne extrême et impossible de sortir ne impression.
> j'ai une imprimante Epson DX4450 je fais le test ce soir avec une autre imprimante (HP) pour voir si je rencontre le même problème.



Bonjour à tous,

Quel genre de réseau wifi avez-vous? Je veux dire est-ce une Freebox, un modem ADSL?
Bon, avec une Freebox V5 HD, créer le réseau en activant les fonctionnalités wifi et routeur (interface "Mon Compte") et créer un réseau wifi en lui donnant un nom et une clé (WPA est le mieux) que l'on choisi soi-même ou que l'on fait générer (attention aux symboles non reconnus par le Mac). Si l'on a une (ou des) autre machine, dans le menu Airport de la barre de cette autre machine, on choisi le réseau nouvellement créé et l'on indique la clé WPA que l'on a pris soin de noter. À ce moment là toutes les machines sont reliées au réseau wifi.
Maintenant, la (ou les) borne.
On initialise la borne avec un trombone en en l'enfonçant dans le petit trou prévu à cet effet (à l'opposé de la prise ethernet) tout en la branchant à une prise électrique. La borne clignote d'abord en orange puis quatre fois en vert. Quand cela est fait, elle est initialisée.
On la laisse branchée puis on ouvre l'utilitaire airport qui la reconnaît sous un nom genre Apple quelque chose auquel est attaché une partie de son identité MAC.
On clique sur "continuer" puis sur "basculer". Ensuite, on répond aux questions en indiquant qu'elle va se raccrocher à un réseau existant (on donne le nom du réseau et la clé WPA), qu'elle ne va servir qu'à une imprimante et, si l'on a plusieurs bornes dans des endroits différents, à iTunes, on donne un nom à la (les) borne et un mot de passe et à la fin de la configuration la (ou les) borne redémarre. Puis il est indiqué terminé. Et, miracle, elle (ou elles) est reconnue dans la fenêtre de l'utilitaire airport et le voyant est au vert. Il ne suffit plus que de raccorder la borne à l'imprimante et, s'il y a lieu l'autre à la chaîne hifi et tout fonctionne.
Bien longues explications pour quelques manips qui ne durent quelques minutes


----------



## modjo6 (18 Février 2008)

ma configuration réseau est la bonne 
j'ai déjà passé un peu de temps pour la configurer donc maintenant je maitrise 

pour donner un peu plus d'explications sur ma configuration

j'ai un modem numericable ethernet branché sur une borne airport expresse qui me renvois internet en wifi sur une autre borne airport extreme grace au protocole WDS .
sur l'extreme est connecté mon lecteur dvd (Kiss DP558) en Ethernet permettant à celui-ci de récupérer les films la music et les photos.
est connecté aussi sur ma borne extrene ma Xbox 360 et un disque Targa 400 Go ethernet
bien sur j'utilise air tunes avec la borne express  et tout ça fonction a merveille .
connecté sur mon réseau en wifi un PC windows XP qui lui ne va que sur internet

le soucis que je rencontre et que depuis mon passage sur léopard 10.5.2 et j'insiste sur ce point puisque tout fonctionnait sous tiger 10.4.9 il m'est impossible d'imprimé sur mon imprimante epson DX 4450 en wifi. (que celle-ci sois connecté sur la borne extreme ou expresse) rien n'y fait j'arrive à installer l'imprimante sans aucun problème mais lorsque j'envois une impression le gestionnaire me réponds qu'il y a un problème de communication.
vous imaginer bien que l'imprimante fonction en direct sur le port usb de mon ordi 

j'ai cherché des nouveaux pilote pour l'imprimante mais il n'y a rien sur le site epson 

Pendant que je vous écrivez j'ai voulu faire un autre test qui est celui-ci concluant 
je viens de branche sur ma borne extreme une autre imprimante usb (HP laser1300) et celle-ci fonction :love:

je pense qu'il y a un problème de drivers Epson qui fait que celle-ci n'est pas bien géré en mode "bonjour"

merci de me dire si d'autre personne rencontre le même problème que moi avec d'autre imprimante

Modjo


----------



## patple (22 Février 2008)

modjo6 a dit:


> ma configuration réseau est la bonne
> j'ai déjà passé un peu de temps pour la configurer donc maintenant je maitrise
> 
> le soucis que je rencontre et que depuis mon passage sur léopard 10.5.2 et j'insiste sur ce point puisque tout fonctionnait sous tiger 10.4.9 il m'est impossible d'imprimé sur mon imprimante epson DX 4450 en wifi. (que celle-ci sois connecté sur la borne extreme ou expresse) rien n'y fait j'arrive à installer l'imprimante sans aucun problème mais lorsque j'envois une impression le gestionnaire me réponds qu'il y a un problème de communication.
> ...



Effectivement on peut penser que le problème vient du passage sur 10.5.2 (bien qu'ayant acheté Leo en décembre je ne l'ai pas encore installé) mais si une imprimante HP fonctionne avec la même installation alors que ce n'est pas le cas de l'Epson, il semblerait bien que c'est un problème de driver ou une mauvaise configuration de "bonjour". C'est vrai que le problème doit être agaçant...bon courage


----------



## djebee (22 Février 2008)

En gros avec ma samsung 4200 scx j'ai le même problème, depuis j'ai enlevé ma borne express  et j'ai branché l'imprimante sur la freebox et ça marche nickel sauf avec mon macbook sous tiger qui lui ne peut imprimer qu'en partage avec mon Imac  :mouais: vraiment space...


----------



## spyan (24 Mars 2008)

Bonjour j'ai le même problème avec une epson DX4400 branchée sur une airport express sous léopard, il m'affiche qu'il a un problème de communication et rien  ne sort !!

Si vous avez des pistes je suis preneur !!


----------



## fredoc2 (24 Mars 2008)

bonjour, idem avec mon imprimante-scanner DX 445O sur 10.5.2 . Connectée sur le mac en direct pas de soucis, tout fonctionne. Une fois connectée sur la sortie USB de la time capsule, j'arrive à imprimer ( en fait il faut choisir l'imprimante au moment de l'impression dans le menu ) mais pas moyen de me servir du scanner... le scanner ne trouve pas le pilote ! 
Par ailleurs  je n'arrive pas à utiliser le programme transfert d'image en branchement direct sur la mac, le scanner semble reconnu mais le programme plante !
Auriez vous une idée ? Merci


----------



## Jellybass (19 Juillet 2008)

J'ai un problème similaire au vôtre. 

J'ai une imprimante EPSON Stylus DX4000 branchée sur une borne Airport Express. Jusqu'à récemment, tout allait très bien, mais depuis peu (depuis la 10.5.4 ? je ne sais pas exactement), il est devenu impossible d'imprimer depuis mon MacBook sous Léopard. Tout marche nickel depuis l'iBook et l'iMac sous Tiger. :mouais:

Lorsque je lance une impression, rien ne se passe : le gestionnaire d'impressions s'ouvre, mais aucune tâche ne s'affiche dans la liste.

Je ne comprends pas. :rose:


----------



## sly999 (10 Août 2008)

je bagare depuis ce matin pour installer mon imprimante canon MP520,
airport express installé, il reconnait l'imprimante, le statut de l'impression est sur "imprimante prête" mais l'etat reste sur Arrêtée...

si vous avez une idée.. suis sous 10.5.4 et les drivers de canon a jour.

Merci a vous

sly999 nouveau sur mac depuis 2 mois.. et premier problème ou je coince serieu


----------



## pingada (19 Août 2008)

Hello,

Mon routeur Wifi Siemens vient de me lâcher. J'ai bien envie de m'acheter une solution Apple mais j'hésite encore entre la borne Extrême et l'Express... La connexion wifi me sert surtout à imprimer sans fil et "skyper" dans ma chambre.

Comme imprimante, je possède une Canon MP800R.

Questions : -est-ce quelqu'un a eu une bonne ou mauvaise expérience de configuration?
                  -sly999 : as-tu pu résoudre ton problème et comment?

A +


----------



## pingada (19 Août 2008)

Ah, j'oubliais quelques infos supplémentaires :

- suis sur un MacBookPro en 10.5.4 (acheté et installé le "plug in" pour surfer en norme /.n).
- suis sur un modem cable (Cablecom (Suisse)) auquel était raccordé feu mon routeur wifi.

Euh, j'oublie rien?


----------



## pingada (20 Août 2008)

Salut !

Depuis le début de soirée, je configure l'Airport Express achetée cet apm.

Problème se pose aussi quand j'en viens à vouloir imprimer sur ma Canon MP800R.
Impossible malgré les drivers tous aussi à jour. L'imprimante étant bien reconnue dans la liste du panneau Imprimante d'Utilitaire Airport.

En fouinant un peu par hasard, j'ai ouvert le panneau des Préférences Système->Imprimantes (et Fax). J'ai fait un click droit sur le nom de l'imprimante apparaissant dans le tableau de gauche et choisi "Réinitialiser le système d'impression".
Attention, comme il te l'indique, cela va vider la liste d'impressions en attente.
Bref, je valide et après qu'il ait vidé le tableau, je clique sur "+" : une fenêtre descend et je vois apparaitre dans le tableau le nom de l'imprimante avec indiqué Bonjour dans la colonne "Type".
En sélectionnant l'imprimante dans le tableau (je clique simplement sur son nom), il se met à "chercher de nouveaux gestionnaires" et une fois terminé, je valide en cliquant sur "Ajouter".
Et hop, l'Imprimante apparaît dans le tableau de gauche et l'impression s'est faite sans soucis.

Je ne sais pas si tu as finalement réussi de ton côté mais voilà comment j'en suis venu à bout.

A +


----------



## tembo (13 Février 2009)

pingada a dit:


> En sélectionnant l'imprimante dans le tableau (je clique simplement sur son nom), il se met à "chercher de nouveaux gestionnaires" et une fois terminé, je valide en cliquant sur "Ajouter".
> Et hop, l'Imprimante apparaît dans le tableau de gauche et l'impression s'est faite sans soucis.




Bonjour,

Eh bien je retrouve les mêmes étapes que toi (il trouve bien l'imprimante, il sait même qu'elle est raccordée au Time Capsule, seulement lorsqu'il cherche de nouveaux gestionnaires, il ne trouve rien et je ne peux pas cliquer sur "ajouter". (il n'est pas non plus le gestionnaire de mon imprimante dans la liste qu'il propose)..

Je suis perdu...


----------

